# Paul Wardingham Appreciation



## asphyx123 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi,

not a whole lot of people are aware of Paul's work but in my opinion he has some very tasty stuff going on and I'm following his playing for about 2 years now. Not only is he an insane player but also a really cool guy.
This is some bits and pieces about his upcoming new CD release. Check it out.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2010)

Not feeling it. Sounds like Scenecoredjent.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 13, 2010)

God damn, he is freaking amazing. I'll have to get his album when it drops.


----------



## asher (Aug 13, 2010)

Some nice riffage in there, but his solo shreddytappy meedling sounded fairly meh to me.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Aug 13, 2010)

He's got some sick grooves in this video. I'll be on the look out for this album for sure.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 13, 2010)

Classic example of a McDonalds yellow Loomis fretboard


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 13, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Not feeling it. Sounds like Scenecoredjent.



Seeing as his whole playing background is stuff in the vein as Solution .45 and Scar Symmetry that makes alot of sense.... 

Anyway, on first seeing Paul's "Attack Of The Necromongers" I was very much impressed, I've listened to that many times, this will be more or less the same


----------



## cyril v (Aug 14, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Not feeling it. Sounds like Scenecoredjent.



How much of the video did you watch? srsly..


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 14, 2010)

I still can't even see any scene, ( not sure how it's at all scene) core OR djent for that matter...


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 17, 2010)

A few of you may know Paul from doing some great Scar Symmetry solo's, or maybe this video:



Well, his solo album 'Assimilate Regenerate' comes out on the 1st of November, and he just put up this album sampler on youtube. 

Enjoy


----------



## asphyx123 (Oct 17, 2010)

Have always been impressed with his work. Will definately get that album. Sounds awesome.


----------



## XxXPete (Oct 17, 2010)

Paul is THE MAN! This will be EPIC!


----------



## guitar4tw (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds really melodic and awesome. Will buy.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 18, 2010)

Bump for great music!


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky (Oct 19, 2010)

This is so damn awesome haha


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 19, 2010)

Maaaaaaaan, the shit on the demo video sounds way cooler than the first vid, IMO. You should put the demo first in line so people will hear it first.

That being said, the dude is a fuckin' sick guitar player, and his phrasing is sounding good in that demo, and kinda Per-ish, which I like  

I'd buy it.


----------



## Physicist (Oct 20, 2010)

The release has been delayed...too bad. Hope it gets released soon, it sounds incredible.


----------



## guitar4tw (Nov 26, 2010)

Discovered this dude through youtube (searched for some scar symmetry solos), and besides having very good covers, I must say his upcoming album "assimilate Regenerate" sounds really cool. This video shows him recording it, and the bits you can hear sounds like epic stuff that is right up my alley, and I think a lot of you guys will digg it as well. I'll definitely buy this on itunes when it releases.

Just figured I'd spread the word, so check it out!


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 26, 2010)

This is repost. It's awesome though  

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/127638-paul-wardingham-news.html

And there's this too.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-regenerate-samper-instrumental-epicness.html


----------



## guitar4tw (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh sorry, in my excitement I forgot to search first. If the mods want to lock it go ahead :/

Love the segment that starts at 0:31. And the solo at the end of the video is amazing.


----------



## asphyx123 (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure if you guys have already seen this. Paul posted a full preview track of his upcoming album Assimilate Regenerate, which will now finally be released end of February. Really looking forward to laying my hands on this album.


----------



## asphyx123 (Feb 1, 2011)

...and another one


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 1, 2011)

Great stuff, hopefully it doesn't get pushed back again


----------



## XxXPete (Feb 1, 2011)

Paul kicks ass...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 1, 2011)

Bought this album yesterday, can't wait for it to turn up.

I was going to start a thread about him, but I'm glad someone else did


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome player.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tasty and interesting shredding to say the least!


Really like the rhythms too.


----------



## infernalreaper (May 19, 2011)

I never even heard of the guy before this vid..Just 2 songs into the album and its so good...Paul Wardingham= (Jeff Loomis + Per Niilson)...The similarity to Scar Symmetry is unmistakable..2011 is a great year for us metalheads


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 19, 2011)

He's definitely good, and I like his sound and the ideas that he's throwing out. Buuuut it may be a little to much like Scar Symmetry for me to really get into it. Some his stuff sounds almost like a complete ripoff of Scar Sym...even his leads tone is really close to Per's. Hmmmm I guess I'm still deciding on him. Great player though. And now after all this I think I'm going to go listen to Scar Sym...


----------



## DVRP (May 19, 2011)

I love Paul's playing. His playing definitely has a Per feel, but he does it so well.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 19, 2011)

One of the best releases in this 2011, the guy is always in beast mode!


----------



## AirJordanStaal (May 19, 2011)

Pretty much indistinguishable from SS, right down to the song titles. Don't get me wrong though, sounding like scar symmetry is not at all a bad thing.


----------



## infernalreaper (May 20, 2011)

I cant believe how his phrasing is so identical to Per...Its almost as if Per had a brother!..lol...Anyways i can never have enough of Scar Symmetry, so im not complaining. After listening to the album i can say its right up there in the top releases of the year,


----------



## cyril v (May 20, 2011)

My boss has this album at work, I'll have to check it out again tomorrow... but I do remember a lot of tracks having a SS feel to them, which I can't complain about because it was pretty awesome. But I specifically remember there was one track that didn't have that going on *as far as lead playing*, and I'm pretty sure it was the best track on there.

Pretty sure it was the track "Clones".


----------



## onefingersweep (May 20, 2011)

Wow! never heard of him, that was some neat stuff. I will definitely have to take a listen to him.


----------



## amarshism (May 20, 2011)

What a monster. And an Aussie!


----------



## kmanick (May 24, 2011)

is just f'n killer. I downloaded this CD a few weeks ago and have really grown to appreciate how good this guy is
check out a song or 2 (If you don't know who he is)


----------



## nojyeloot (May 24, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/148256-paul-wardinghams-assimilate-regenerate-out-today.html

I agree, but it's a repost


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 5, 2011)

Monster album! (and apologies for not knowing exactly which of the Paul Wardingham threads to post in!) 

I commented on his track "Attack of the Necromongers" last June and although it's taken some time I persuaded a friend to DL his album so I could check it out. This was the prompt for some beer and burgers as we listened to perhaps the best instrumental metal record I've heard in years. It's got chops, tone, attitude and _songs_ so suffice to say I'll DL it myself when I have the readies.

Flippin' fabulous


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 5, 2011)

You can hear the Per (Scar Symmetry) influences in his playing.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 5, 2011)

I posted numerous links to Paul's work before the album came out, I think in total I got about 4 views. *Sigh* Paul's a god.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul is awesome, he is a true lead player - he really knows how to write imaginative and melodic lines with plenty of fireworks without sounding contrived. Yes, there is a lot of similarity to Per Nilsson and Loomis, but that's no bad thing when it's executed so well.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 5, 2011)

Only recently heard of him. I love Scar Symmetry but sometimes the vocals don't do it for me, so I really like this.  Massive skills. All recorded with a POD too I believe.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul is an absolute beast, love his album, tone and playing. Plus, he seems like a generally nice guy. 

I also hear some slight Satriani influences in his playing, mainly in some of his melodies and a few of the solos. It doesn't surprise me, though.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep, AFAIK it's all POD, so he must have spent quite a while forming the tone and solid mix for the album, because the difference between it and his Wardingham/Collins project is astounding.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 6, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Yep, AFAIK it's all POD, so he must have spent quite a while forming the tone and solid mix for the album, because the difference between it and his Wardingham/Collins project is astounding.



It is

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2434313-post10.html


----------



## BIGRIGG (Jun 10, 2011)

I love this stuff. Bought his albums right away. I'm not into the screamy, grunty vocal stuff, so this is great as it's just instrumental goodness. Thanks Paul and keep it coming.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jun 11, 2011)

Just checked this guy out for the first time, and holy shit... awesome player. Really writes some incredible melodies. Definitely have to get the rest of this album asap.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm loving this album! Not only can the dude rip but there are some great melodies, the third tune Ghost has a line that's constantly stuck in my head. If only Paul and Loomis would form a band now.......

Eric


----------



## kmanick (Jun 11, 2011)

kind of reminds me little of Andy James too.
I love this CD, it's in my deck all the time now


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ever since seeing Paul's Scar Symmetry covers on youtube I started taking notice in his work, so I've been following the creation of this CD for a while now. Glad it's finally out and that it's chocked full of all the shred, melodies, and exotic lines I'd hoped it would be!


----------



## kmanick (Jun 12, 2011)

anyone tabbing any of this stuff out?


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 12, 2011)

kmanick said:


> anyone tabbing any of this stuff out?



There's a masterclass with him over on guitarmessenger.com where he tabs out a bunch of stuff.

Eric


----------



## asphyx123 (Jul 7, 2011)

Getting kinda frustrated when watching this....


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 7, 2011)

TheShreddinHand said:


> There's a masterclass with him over on guitarmessenger.com where he tabs out a bunch of stuff.
> 
> Eric



Paul's also said there should be a full album tab at some point - which is nice


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 7, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Paul's also said there should be a full album tab at some point - which is nice


 
Ah, pretty cool! I haven't had a chance to figure it out on my own, but do you know if he use standard B and Drop A or a different tuning?

Eric


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 7, 2011)

Both I think? I know Ghost in the Machine is in drop A.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 7, 2011)

asphyx123 said:


> Getting kinda frustrated when watching this....




That's probably my favourite song on the album. I love the melody that starts at 1:09. 



ShadyDavey said:


> Paul's also said there should be a full album tab at some point - which is nice



But like any of us mere mortals will be able to play his stuff! 

Regarding tuning, Someone asked on the Ghost In The Machine video if it was in Drop A and Paul said yes.


----------



## xiphiod (Jul 8, 2011)

If you order direct, he includes a personal thank you note. I thought that was a cool touch.


----------



## Cyntex (Sep 25, 2011)

^That's pretty cool. Just ordered his cd today after watching the Ghost IN The Machine video


----------



## electricred (Sep 25, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Not feeling it. Sounds like Scenecoredjent.


boom


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 25, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> That's probably my favourite song on the album. I love the melody that starts at 1:09.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ghost in the Machine tab + Backing track available from October 1st according to his last post on Facebook.

Yes!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Sep 30, 2011)

Squee!!


----------



## Goredoh (Oct 1, 2011)

Great that an Aussie is getting out there like this.

He took a while to grow on me, I thought the solo's were a little sterile but the production is great and he has a great tone and some sweet riffs. I get a kind of moderized FF feel at times with some loomis loving.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 1, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Squee!!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 8, 2011)

This really reminds me of Scar Symmetry. I even thought he was one of the guitarists!


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 10, 2011)

You can buy the Tab with backing track for Ghost In The Machine from his website.

http://www.paulwardingham.com/fr_store


----------



## EyesOfTheSun (Mar 13, 2012)

Somebody should do an interview with this guy!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 28, 2012)

The man is at it again, don't forget you can buy tabs of his songs as well if anyone is interested!


----------



## Lagtastic (Sep 28, 2012)

Man is a beast. Patiently awaiting The Human Afflliction.


----------



## Cyntex (Sep 28, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Dec 29, 2017)

I bought the Spiritual Machines album 2 months ago. I've been listening to it like crazy. He's taken a more melodic, atmospheric and groove oriented approach to this latest album and it shows. I hope he continues in this direction. The albums grows on you like crazy. I hope Paul gets more recognition in 2018 for his great playing and compositions.

Oh, and being the nice guy that he is, Paul posted the whole friggin album on youtube  I bought it and all the tabs anyways to show support. His stuff is super fun/challenging to play.


----------



## Metropolis (Jul 7, 2018)

Paul's new album is on Youtube!

"Inspired by his favourite sci-fi movies from the 80s and 90s, Wardingham pushes the boundaries of his pioneering instrumental style even further with Electromancer. Featuring a more retro-futuristic, synthwave influenced, electro-metal sound than on previous albums."


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jul 7, 2018)

I bought Electromancer at the day of its release, but I've only listened to it 2 times. I'm simply not drawn to it, but that could change after more listening.

In contrast, I listen to Human Affliction and Spiritual Machines every week (a bit less to Assimilate Regenerate).

I still can't believe he doesn't get more recognition while other players that are, for my taste, less melodic and with way less original/inspiring compositions have legions of fans.


----------

